# Friendliest and rudest cities in the world, In you're experience.



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Jo48 said:


> DC friendliest??
> 
> Wow, I've always thought of it as very rude, you must have had very lucky experiences!



I lived there and found out the people to be pretty friendly in general, much more than in let's say New York or Miami


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> why is that? lol



I had loads of problems with the locals over there, fat idiots who desperatly want to get into fights, old people who don't answer when you ask them the time in the street etc


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Friendliest:

Minneapolis-St. Paul
Calgary
Edmonton
Winnipeg
Santiago

Rudest:

Stockholm
Vancouver
Toronto
London, Ontario
Boston, Massachusetts.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Friendliest:

New York
Bangkok
Gothenburg

Rudest:

Stockholm
Malmö (as a stockholmer)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

DnH said:


> Rudest:
> 
> Stockholm
> Malmö (as a stockholmer)


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Cities ive been to that stuck out as being friendly or rude.Others which didnt either way are not included on the list



Friendly

Auckland
Wellington
Brisbane
Melbourne
Viena
Tourlouse
Boston
Istanbul
New York
Sheffied
Dublin
Osaka and all Japanese cities expect for Nagoya and Tokyo which arent rude but not super friendly
Toronto
Montrael

Not friendly

Washington DC(Wow!!! So rude.A 100 percent rate in that city)
Paris
Barcelona
Hong Kong
Beijing
Athens


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Own experiences:

Friendly:
New York (sorry, I really made good experiences)
Boston
Sao Paulo
any Malagassy city
Helsinki
Texan cities

Rude: 
Paris (by far)
Amsterdam/Utrecht
Köln
Stockholm
Barcelona


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Basically, North American cities are very friendly, from my experience.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I have never encountered overall rudeness in any particular city. I did notice that people in San Diego seem to have a stick up their ass though. Nobody smiles or says hello when they walk by. And they are very self absorbed with their city "Isn't San Diego better than LA?", "Don't ya just love it here?"

Phoenix too has some really bad social behavior, but who can blame them. The city is cut up and fragmented by freeways and strip malls its no wonder the people are bitter. 

Rome is slightly rude. Paris was very friendly.

Friendliest..in my experiences...
Madrid
London
NYC
LA
Miami
Chicago
Houston
Milwaukee


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Rudest and most racist: Paris(by far). even demanded for my passport in an intimidating manner when i was just there as a mere tourist. That's what you get from Paris police if you are a non white roaming around in the streets of Paris. The customer service officers are not any more polite


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Most polite: Bangkok, Christchurch(although things have changed a lot since i last went there)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Friendliest: Ottawa
Rudest: NY


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nick said:


> Not Friendly
> 
> Athens


Can you tell me what made you feel like Athenians are unfriendly? Thats certainly not the opinion that was given after the 2004 Olympics, especially after we were praised by Australias own Joanna Griggs.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

On my last trip to Atlanta, the people were very friendly. I couldn't pick a "rudest".


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Friendly:

London
Singapore
Melbourne

Unfriendly:

Gold Coast
Sydney
Paris
Barcelona
(Some bad experiences but most were good!)


----------



## Jase Calvin (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow, Paris and Barcelona are taking a battering!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Friendly: Tokyo, Chicago, Evissa, Frankfurt, Colombo, Goa, Newcastle, Miami

Rude: Paris, Madrid, Leeds, LA, Atlanta


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Only been to two cities other than my own (Sydney), and I'd say every single one of them were extremely friendly and open. 

Friendly:
- Canberra, many people I didn't even know came up to me, spoke to me, asked me where I was from, exchanged stories and so on. I love Canberra!
- Melbourne, the people there were very hospitable, and _extremely_ nice - met some of the nicest people I've ever met there! I don't forget Melbourne either, especially because of them!

As for Sydney, I'd say its fairly nice and open also. Though it's a big city; you could meet potentially anyone; good or bad. But from my experiences, good has been quite strong so far. I'm expecting random people on the street to wish me Merry Christmas anytime now!  (This man did it to me last year infact!)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I didn't find Barcelona rude, maybe my Spanish amused them.


----------



## sista (Nov 3, 2005)

since I've been to only a few countries (well 2 lol)

friendliest:

Kuala Lumpur...or Muslim/Hindu Malaysians in general

Rude/Hostile:
Shanghai
Xiamen
or Mainland Chinese (most of them at least). People there just push you around without even saying "excuse me" and the like (answering rudely). But there was one expereince that really angered me. Me and my relatives where in Shanghai ordered only a few dishes on this certain restaurant. The manager (who is a snotty lady) was laughing at us and whispering at her waiters. My aunt sort of heard what she's saying and the lady was laughing at us because we are a lot of people and we only ordered a few dishes.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have never found NYC to be rude. Quite the opposite. They can appear
gruff from the outside, but they take an interest in strangers. On the other
hand, I have never found San Francisco to be particularily friendly.. the times
I was there it was as if tourists were resented slightly. 
This is a huge generalization, but in North America I find Eastern cities more
friendly than Western cities. In Canada I also have not found Vancouver to
be very welcoming to outsiders.
In Europe (including Britain), I think people are nicer to tourists than they would
be if they knew you had immigrated there, IMO.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> I didn't find Barcelona rude, maybe my Spanish amused them.




They don't speak Spanish in Barcelona...in fact, it is considered insulting to assume they speak spanish.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Friendiest:
Bangkok
Jakarta
KL

Rudest:
Singapore (try asking People Directions and you'll see)
HK
LA


----------



## TVS (Nov 30, 2004)

Friendly

Liverpool
Amsterdam
Hamburg
Rome
London
Madrid

mixed

Berlin
Milan
NYC
Dublin
Copenhagen
Seoul

unfriendly

Vienna 
Paris
Barcelona
Firenze
Wolverhampton 


Of course, it's my perception and I don't want to offend any1. I've got a soft spot for Warszawa too...


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

***


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Another poll Paris would have won hands down.....






...rudest city in the world :shocked: 




hno:


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

Rudest and most uneducated people that I have met

MIami
Philadelphia
NY
DC


All the other cities have been friendly to me


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

globocentric said:


> Rudest and most racist: Paris(by far). even demanded for my passport in an intimidating manner when i was just there as a mere tourist. That's what you get from Paris police if you are a non white roaming around in the streets of Paris. The customer service officers are not any more polite


Paris rudest yes but most racist no
the French police officers are in general not any polite.
I live in Paris and I am not white but I never had problem of racism.


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Friendliest: Any city in UAE, Toronto
Rudest: Quebec city and places around that


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Friendliest:

Naha
Osaka and suburbs
Tzaneen
Phalaborwa
Messina
Polokwane


Rudest:

Boston
Ottawa
Los Angeles


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Own experiences:
> 
> Friendly:
> New York (sorry, I really made good experiences)
> ...


Wow, When did you go to Madagascar? I was thinking of travelling there last minute (during the winter break).


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Friendliest: 

Jakarta
Toronto
Munich
Oslo
Tokyo
Bangkok
Singapore
Frankfurt
Berlin
LA
St Petersburg


Rudest:

Hamburg
NYC
Rome
Chicago
Stockholm
Vienna


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Chicago Rude!?? You must have had an unlucky experience!

When I was there I would probably rank Chi-town to be among the friendliest cities ever!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jo48 said:


> Chicago Rude!?? You must have had an unlucky experience!
> 
> When I was there I would probably rank Chi-town to be among the friendliest cities ever!


I'll second that. They are very friendly folk in Chicago.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Friendliest:
Rio de Janeiro

Ruddest:
Paris


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

friendliest ones (not in any order)
SF
London
NYC
Tokyo
Rudest
DC
Paris
LA


----------

